# fils à maman / à sa maman / à sa mère



## nasti

Resalut 

_Le fils à maman_

_Le fils à *sa* maman_

_Le fils à sa mère_​Quelle est l'expression exacte, péjorative, pour parler d'un garçon, d'un homme trop attaché à sa mère, souvent dépendant d'elle (petit ou grand) ? Petit, il pleure souvent, n'est pas courageux, etc. 

_Le fifils_ au lieu du_ fils _dans ces expressions est-il courant ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## duchevreuil

Si je ne m'abuse, on dit "fils à maman" d'un fils excessivement attaché à sa mère.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais plutôt _le (fi)fils à sa maman/mère._
Doubler le _fi_ est assez courant, et renforce le côté péjoratif de l'expression.
Quant au choix entre _mère _et _maman_, il est libre, mais je crois _maman _plus courant car là aussi, cela renforce l'aspect infantile de la personne désignée.

_Un fils à maman _ne se dit pas, à ma connaissance, contrairement à _un fils à papa _qui désigne quelqu'un qui ne vit ou ne réussit que grâce à la fortune de ses parents.
La langue française fait encore une fois preuve de sexisme en estimant que la fortune d'une famille vient nécessairement du père ! 
Et de la même façon, on dit rarement _une fille à papa_, alors qu'il en existe et non des moindres (Paris Hilton, par exemple).


----------



## Sexygillou

Tout à fait le "(fi)fils à (sa) maman" est très bien.
En effet, l'expression peut faire penser à un garçon incapable de vivre sans sa mère (pour un enfant cela renvoie à des pleurs etc.)

Edit pour Tilt :
Comme quoi le langage familier est très dépendant de la région !


----------



## duchevreuil

tilt said:


> _Un fils à maman _ne se dit pas, à ma connaissance


 
Mon dictionnaire italien-français donne 'fils à maman' comme traduction de "mammone". De surcroît, "un fils à maman", en tant que terme de recherche, donne 8920 pages de résultats sur google.fr.


----------



## tilt

duchevreuil said:


> Mon dictionnaire italien-français donne 'fils à maman' comme traduction de "mammone". De surcroît, "un fils à maman", en tant que terme de recherche, donne 8920 pages de résultats sur google.fr.


J'en trouve 8710 ! 
Mais surtout, attention aux retours de Google !
Refais ta recherche et avance jusqu'après la page 25 ou 30. Tu verras chuter d'un seul coup le nombre de références.

En fait tes 8920 citations incluent tous les doublons, qui sont masqués quand on arrive en fin de liste uniquement (quand tu tombes sur le message _Pour limiter les résultats aux pages les plus pertinentes (total : 256), Google a ignoré certaines pages à contenu similaire._)


----------



## Sexygillou

Quoi qu'on fasse, "fils à maman" renvoie beaucoup plus de résultats que "fils à sa maman" (deux fois plus, et je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait plus de doublons pour "fils à maman" que "fils à sa maman")
De plus doublets ou pas, cela prouve bien que "fils à maman" se dit, et ce, plus que "fils à sa maman", en tout cas sur le net...

Avec la remarque des pages plus pertinentes on trouve toujours 700 références face à 200.


----------



## tilt

Sexygillou said:


> Tout à fait le "(fi)fils à (sa) maman" est très bien.
> En effet, l'expression peut faire penser à un garçon incapable de vivre sans sa mère (pour un enfant cela renvoie à des pleurs etc.)
> 
> Edit pour Tilt :
> Comme quoi le langage familier est très dépendant de la région !


Comment parlerais-tu d'un enfant excessivement attaché à son père, alors, sans risquer de le faire passer pour un _fils à papa_ ?
En disant _un fils à son papa_ ! Au féminin, _un fils à sa maman_ me semble donc plus logique.

Mais c'est vrai, les expressions se moquent souvent de la logique et peuvent varier fortement d'une région à l'autre, voire d'une famille à l'autre.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 



duchevreuil said:


> "un fils à maman", en tant que terme de recherche, donne 8920 pages de résultats sur google.fr.



Oui, j'ai fait aussi cette recherche . 

Est-il pourtant possible que _fils à maman_ désigne quelque chose d'autre, d'où ce nombre d'entrée sur google ?

Par ex. Chez nous on dit parfois aux enfants (traduction) : _tu es la fille à papa ou la fille à maman ? _Qui signifie : _A qui tu es plus attachée : à maman ou à papa ? _

_Rester avec maman ? Ah, je crois pas, c'est une fille à papa, il ira avec lui._

Ce n'est pas péjoratif. 

RECTIFICATION : Mais c'est vrai qu'on parle dans ce contexte-là plus de la _fille_ à maman, à papa que du fils à maman, à papa. 




tilt said:


> Je dirais plutôt _le (fi)fils à sa maman/mère._
> Doubler le _fi_ est assez courant, et renforce le côté péjoratif de l'expression.
> Quant au choix entre _mère _et _maman_, il est libre, mais je crois _maman _plus courant car là aussi, cela renforce l'aspect infantile de la personne désignée.



Ok ! 



tilt said:


> La langue française fait encore une fois preuve de sexisme en estimant que la fortune d'une famille vient nécessairement du père !



La langue (toute langue ?) serait toujours en retard par rapport aux changements de la société qu'elle décrit ? Il serait intéressant de pouvoir quantifier ce retard : 50 ans ?  Plus, moins ?


----------



## duchevreuil

tilt said:


> J'en trouve 8710 !
> Mais surtout, attention aux retours de Google !
> Refais ta recherche et avance jusqu'après la page 25 ou 30. Tu verras chuter d'un seul coup le nombre de références.
> 
> En fait tes 8920 citations incluent tous les doublons, qui sont masqués quand on arrive en fin de liste uniquement (quand tu tombes sur le message _Pour limiter les résultats aux pages les plus pertinentes (total : 256), Google a ignoré certaines pages à contenu similaire._)


 
Certes, tu as raison que les résultats de Google sont à prendre _cum grano salis_, mais mon dictionnaire italien-français (Garzanti) étant généralement fiable, j'y faisais confiance. Bon, après tout je ne suis qu'un étranger...


----------



## tilt

nasti said:


> La langue (toute langue ?) serait toujours en retard par rapport aux changements de la société qu'elle décrit ? Il serait intéressant de pouvoir quantifier ce retard : 50 ans ?  Plus, moins ?


Attention, nous basculons dans le hors sujet ! 

Ce retard est impossible à quantifier en pratique, au regard des nombreux paramètres à prendre en compte (niveau de langage, contexte, spécificités locales, fréquence d'utilisation du terme considéré, etc.).

Mais il peut être bien plus long que 50 ans, en tout état de cause !
Par exemple, le mot _hôte _désigne aussi bien quelqu'un qui reçoit un invité que quelqu'un qui est reçu. Le mot _hôtesse_, lui, ne désigne jamais une invitée, pour la simple raison qu'autrefois une femme ne voyageait qu'accompagnée d'un homme. Eh bien, je ne crois pas que _hôtesse _finisse jamais par avoir le même double sens que _hôte._


----------



## nasti

tilt said:


> Attention, nous basculons dans le hors sujet !
> 
> Mais il peut être bien plus long que 50 ans, en tout état de cause !
> Par exemple, le mot _hôte _désigne aussi bien quelqu'un qui reçoit un invité que quelqu'un qui est reçu. Le mot _hôtesse_, lui, ne désigne jamais une invitée, pour la simple raison qu'autrefois une femme ne voyageait qu'accompagnée d'un homme. Eh bien, je ne crois pas que _hôtesse _finisse jamais par avoir le même double sens que _hôte._



Ok ! 

Par contre, rien n'empêche qu'apparaisse un jour un terme_ fils à maman _(ou un autre terme équivalent au _fils à papa_), la question est _quand_, est-ce qu'on vivre jusqu'à ce jour ou pas !  

Et ...vision science-fiction, et si le terme _fils à papa_ avait perduré mais il n'avait plus reflété aucune réalité... ?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Donc, on pourrait dire aussi _une fille à son père _pour faire témoignage d'une fille qui est gâtée par son père?  Encore l'exemple de Paris Hilton, peut-être, mais surtout dans les cas où la fille fait quoi que ce soit que lui demande son père et qui veut toujours le plaire.


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Donc, on pourrait dire aussi _une fille à son père _pour faire témoignage d'une fille qui est gâtée par son père?  Encore l'exemple de Paris Hilton, peut-être, mais surtout dans les cas où la fille fait quoi que ce soit que lui demande son père et qui veut toujours le plaire.


Oui, une _(fi)fille à son papa/père_ est le pendant du _(fi)fils à sa maman/mère_.
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que P. Hilton en soit une. On parle ici de personnes qui n'ont jamais réussi à "couper le cordon" avec leur parent, qui n'ont pas atteint l'indépendance "normale" qu'une personne de leur âge est censée avoir vis à vis de lui.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je comprends ça tilt, mais dans des cas particuliers on peut utiliser _une fille à son père_ seulement comme une insulte, en ne pensant pas à la vrai signification;

_-Je déteste Paris Hilton, comme elle est une garce!_
_-Oui, cette putain fille à son père!_

(excusez-moi d'être un peu cochon!)  Pour mon part l'expression donne tout ça, parce que on croit qu'une fille comme Paris se tromperait immédiatement, ou presque, si le cordon serait coupé maintenant.  Elle n'a pas du tout 'l'indépendance normale', n'est-ce pas?


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Je comprends ça tilt, mais dans des cas particuliers on peut utiliser _une fille à son père_ seulement comme une insulte, en ne pensant pas à la vrai signification;
> 
> _-Je déteste Paris Hilton, comme elle est une garce!_
> _-Oui, cette putain fille à son père!_
> 
> (excusez-moi d'être un peu cochon!)  Pour mon part l'expression donne tout ça, parce que on croit qu'une fille comme Paris se tromperait immédiatement, ou presque, si le cordon serait coupé maintenant.  Elle n'a pas du tout 'l'indépendance normale', n'est-ce pas?


Je ne sais pas, je ne la connais pas personnellement.
Elle doit sa réussite à la fortune de son père, et est donc une "fille à papa".
Mais je ne sais pas si elle est une "fille à son papa".


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

D'acc, merci beaucoup, alors je l'éviterai dans ce contexte-là.  Il faut être très clair avec des expressions quand on est un étranger!


----------

